# Beginner hunting in Hamilton County near Cincinnati



## Noah (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys ,

I'm a beginner bow hunter and am looking for places to hunt this fall. I know the season is approaching but I wanted to see if I could come across any opportunities for someone to kind of teach me or just let me go walk around a property and teach myself. I'm up for anything. If you have an opportunity that you would think be valuable in introducing me to the world of hunting, shoot me a message and we can get in touch. I'd love to learn the ropes from someone else as well. I bought a diamond Infinity Edge Pro and have been shooting it regularly. Been having a lot of fun with it just ready to put it to some real use. Whatever works and Thanks guys.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

So its probably a to late for this but most Metro Parks in Ohio have Bow hunting lottery's each year. If you don't have someone to help you learn, this is a great way to get connected with other hunters who are willing to help show you the ropes. You can also Hit up some public land to go hunting as well. Seansoutdooradventures channel on youtube has a ton of great information for beginners and seasoned hunters alike. Hope this helps.

https://www.greatparks.org/discovery/projects/bow-hunting


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

The Cincinnati Parks district also has a bow hunting program too. You should consider signing up for it next year, 2019-2020. http://www.cincinnatiparks.com/contact-us/. Just call them and ask about the program, and they will hook you up. Smitty82 gave you good info on the county parks program. Between then and now, you can go to any public hunting land near you to scout for deer sign. When I was a beginner, I looked for very thick cover and set up on the hottest piles of deer poop I could find close to a deer trail and hunted on the ground. I was very successful with very little experience. Make sure your wind isn't blowing into that thick cover when you set up because that's where they are likely to come. YouTube is a great resource for scouting tips, but you really need to get in the woods, spend a lot of time there, jump deer and make some conclusion why you jumped them and why they were there, what they were eating, what kind of cover and where the water source is. Cover, food, water, diversity of habitat (transitions) are the four biggees to focus on. My scouting trips aren't successful unless I see or jump deer. Now I know where they are bedding and why. The next step is finding the food & water sources (which a lot of the times is right where they are bedded) and finding the trails leading in and out of their cover. Then I set up on one of those trails depending on the wind direction and wait for the action to begin. There's no sure bet you'll see deer every time, but you're playing the odds, so stack them in your favor. Good luck!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

The Hamilton Co Park bow hunt is a great place to start. usually you have to apply before July 4 or so.


----------

